# Spain - motorway overnight stops!!!



## 111307

Hi all,

We (my wife Sue and I) are new to the site and RV’ing and have been watching the forum for some time. 

We currently live in the Allier, France, are taking possession of a 32’ American RV (Georgie Boy Pursuit) on 30th April when we are setting off to look around Galicia in North West Spain (we are also taking along our car separately for travelling round).

Can anyone out there who has ‘done Spain’ advise on whether you are allowed to park-up and overnight stop at the Spanish motorway service stations (as you can in France)?, or must you use designated camp sites. The problem with camp sites is that we are taking our 4 border collies and most sites en-route only allow 1 dog (if any).

I should add that this is not a holiday but a house hunting trip and so will not be a leisurely sightseeing trip.

Kind Regards,

Mike L


----------



## C7KEN

Hi 
If I were in your position I would be extremely carefull about stopping in motorway service areas here in Spain. My sons and I do risk it but have all the doors protected by panic alarms, carry air horns (the hand held canister type) baseball bats and have further antiscum deterants. If I was alone without the sons I would not risk it anywhere near the east coast ie E15/AP7. The service areas are usually full of lorries down here so park close and in a well lit area. I will add that a friend of mine has been attacked two times in the past two years and both times in France so its a case of being vigilant these days. Post what region you will be visiting and I will see if I can suggest some stop overs that should be safer


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Mike L, in general yes it is possible to stay on the Spanish motorway service area's but in my opinion it would be unwise, i would not stay overnight on a french motorway service area let alone a spanish one. 

Something in your favour is the size of your m/h, RV's are a lot more secure than european one's having glass windows instead of plastic, and more robust locks, so parking amongst the trucks is possible but you will get no peace, and you are very vunarable to attempted attack by those that want what you have.

One other consideration is that there are no motorways after Bilbao until La Coruna, but wild camping is possible and also some of the sites will accommodate you i am sure, those that are open at that time of year.

Wild camping outside "close for season sites" and on the numurous fishing ports, and lovely coastal villages will be tolerated by the spanish authorities at the time you are going, but i suspect that in May onward sites will be reopening for the summer season, but still be very quiet therefore allowing you access.

Have you looked on the campsite database for possible sites, you can then contact them and check on access and anything else.

Bob


----------



## grouch

We would never stay on a motorway overnight anywhere!!!!!! We always pull off into a nearby town or village and have never had any problems with doing this. However, it might not be so easy for you in an RV.


----------



## 109613

Personally I think 4 border collies should be more than enough to keep the bad guys away... 8O


----------



## bobandjane

Re:Rustygun
Personally I think 4 border collies should be more than enough to keep the bad guys away

Its the LADIES of the day and night you need to think about!

Hi Mike and Sue we would not park on any service area in any country. And the fact that they still have BANDITS its not good.We were in Spain earlier this year and you are always on the look out and the only time I feel safe is on a campsite. I am 18 stone with a base ball bat. And ball of course! I had a lorry for many years and always looked for a small ind estate or small town With a big layby. Every time you park in a lorry park or service area you had your curtains cut. Even when the back doors are wide open.

If i was me I would stay in France. And just go to Spain in the winter!

We were in Barcelona and I was watching a suspect and knew that he up to no good. Watched him the whole time and never saw him take a womans hand bag.Good Luck but just remember if you buy in Spain you can never sell it! Bob.


----------



## teemyob

*Spain*

Hello there,

I would not stay at Spanish Motorway Service Areas unless In an emergency (falling asleep tired).

I have done it, once or twice late, when no other option, on both occasions we did wake up to find a couple of other Spanish registred vans parked next to us.

On one of those occasions we parked near the motorway exit for the Ports. It was full of very dubious looking folk and they even had an all night night market going. I only went to sleep because I was bill-hooxed.

I just get that gut felling when I stop for fuel at night and take a look around at the place and the people around me.

On the road see this post.....

>>>Click Here<<<

My advice, take your time if you have it and either plan and book campsites or start looking for one by mid afternoon.

Hope our experience and advice helps you.

Trev.

PS, just like Ken we also carry baseball bats (along with caps and balls of course). The van is alarmed with a panic button on the fob and I have wired our vehicle air horns to an interior panic button. Sounds drastic, though if anyone were to take us to task I would let them take what they asked for, within reason. If on the other hand they turned nasty, at least we are prepared.


----------



## 101405

*Stopping Spain*

Yes its not wise to stop on any motorway service , Except ones which are not direct transit routes, There are now many Romainians about and others east euro's who will chance it, I have wild camped in northern Spain and used Autovia stop overs but that was 4/5 yrs ago , Alicante along with France is my biggest worry when on the road, I would clear the likes of s/s -bibao and make for Asturias - comillas/san-vincente-de la barquera along the coast.lots of small resorts you can stop at. found it very safe in N/spain, the trick really is not to look mucho riche, with what you got its hard, Found its best to always tell someone you are stoped for night, local guardia will sometimes pay you a visit just to see if you ok. or move you at 3 oclock am. don't forget to see the pico's -de - europ/ mountains enjoy but be-aware.


----------



## hogan

Dont stay on motorway areas drive to a village you will be safe there.Stay at least 5 km from the coast and you will be safe,Have a look at this site
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php
Aires in Spain posted by the Spanish for the Spanish
Its all in Spanish with write ups of the aires but just cut and paste it into bablefish
Good luck.


----------



## TR5

Does anybody carry this:-

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Tactical-Things/StoppaRed-Self-Defence-Spray-Review.html

Might be useful in an attack, or threat!


----------



## teemyob

*React*

Hello,

I think the original post was wether or not to stay on a motorway rest area. Both myself and Ken probably detracted from the original topic by way of mentioning the baseball bats?!.

It is sad to say that whilst motorhome and caravan attacks are quite rare, the threat does seriously exist. Putting the Richard & Judy show interviewies aside, as we drive in a motorhome that clearly makes a point that we are tourists and may have quite a lot of valuables with us, we are wide open to the aforementioned.

We personaly have been the subject of many attempts over the last few years and as such do take precautions should we ever become unfortunate victims of these predators. However, we do travel a lot in comparison to some of the motorhomers and as such are more likely to coming accross them.

The best thing to do is avoid suspect areas and for the sake of a few quid, stay on a campsite, recognised aire, or at least use gut feeling before settling down for the night. As the other response came, try driving to a remote or quiet village and you will be far safer. 
A example that I have already given on here was when we were looking for a place to stop a couple of years ago. The N10 in France did not apeal as all the rest areas were full of noisy wagons and did not feel safe. We drove to the small village of Civray and parked in the street facing the Police Station. No problems whatsoever.

Another thing I would say to anyone who ever does become a victim is, as I said give them what they want. They know there is a risk and their adrenalin will be pumping so best avoid any physical conflict. Even if you or your traveling party are built like brick outhouses and have SAS training, you do not know how many of them there are or how they may be armed.

The problems is not a new thing and something I have been aware of from the day I passed my driving test and that was a fairly long time ago.

Happy and safe travels,
Trev.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

TR5 said:


> Does anybody carry this:-
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Tactical-Things/StoppaRed-Self-Defence-Spray-Review.html
> 
> Might be useful in an attack, or threat!


A bottle of Fairy Liquid in the face will stop someone dead, and you cannot get done for having illegal substance. A lot this stuff off Ebay is illegal here.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

*Re: React*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> Another thing I would say to anyone who ever does become a victim is, as I said give them what they want. They know there is a risk and their adrenalin will be pumping so best avoid any physical conflict.
> Happy and safe travels,
> Trev.


It's a good idea to have an old wallet with a few old expired credit cards, business cards etc and a few quid in it. Hand this over, if you have an old phone keep this to hand and hide you good one away with the real wallet.

If you are in a situation you have to talk you way out off this may help to get them away from you quickly. This is better than a blade or screwdriver in the ribs.


----------



## 111307

Thanks for all the info and advice, all points taken.

I must say that I am quite surprised at the comments and fears regarding French Service stations as I do a lot of long distance animal deliveries all over France in a 4X4 and a large expensive horse trailer (36’ total length), whenever I am too tired to continue the journey I simply park up for the night at a service station, go and have a nice meal and chill for a couple of hours and then kip on the back seat and have never ever had any problems whatsoever. Mind you I do not park up in any isolated spots, only the well lit large service stations.

Also spoke with our Dutch friends who live nearby and they have been RV’ing all over France for 8 years and have never had a problem stopping overnight at any French Service Stations (they have an absolutely beautiful €100K + RV). There are a number of well know service stations near the large towns which I must admit that I would not park up in or ever leave any vehicle unattended.

I think we will plan for using a couple of camp sites for the journey through Spain though as I have now found a couple en-route which will allow all the dogs and can take the size and weight of the RV. We will be taking the E5 - A1 – A231 – A12 – A6 route to Santiago de Compostela.

As for the suggestion of staying in France, apart from the fact that our Farm is now already sold and due to my wife long term injuries we can no longer run a farm, SS payments for someone running a self employed business in Spain I believe are approx €250 per month compared to €600+ minimum in France!!!

Rgds, Mike L


----------

